# erde



## freekazoid (6. Februar 2002)

hallo leute!

ich habe da mal die frage wie ich am besten "aufgecrackte" erde erstelle.
aufgecrackt in dem sinne wie z.B. spröde, trockene lehmerde.
kent da jemand ein tutorial dafür?

würde echt dankbar sein!

p.s. wenn wir schon dabei sind, kennt jemand ein gutes "eis-tutorial" für sowas wie eiswürfel?


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht kannst du es mal versuchen mit wolken. Dunkel braun als vor und schwarz als hintergrund => Wolken.
Sieht dann bestimmt ziemlich flach aus. Also zu den Kanälen wechseln, weiss schwarz wolken.
Wieder zurück zu den layers, beleuchtungs effekt und den gerade erstellen alpha kanal als bump map (********, wie heisst das nochmal in PS) nehmen und mit der Intensität der erhöhung rumspielen.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Bump Map heisst übrigens Relief Kanal

So sieht's bei mir aus:


----------



## freekazoid (6. Februar 2002)

*ähm nun ja*

okay, aber ich brauch echt risse.
die mit dem filter find ich echt schei**e


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

funktioniert nicht = nicht das was du willst?

Hmm... Nun ja, dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht findest du ja irgendwo ein gutes Sample was du ein wenig verändern und anschliessend in dein Bild einbauen kannst.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## freekazoid (7. Februar 2002)

nun okay, nun habe ich aber das problem, realstische risse reinzuzeichnen.
hat da jeand irgendwelche tipps oder tutorials?
aber bitte nicht das tutorial von eyeballdesign!

besten dank!


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Risse kannst du ganz gut selber reinmalen. Eine selektierung erstellen (in der Form des risses), ausschneiden, markierung umkehren und mit ner Airbrush möglichst vorsichtig die highlights und shades reinzeichnen (Hightlights und shades kannst du je nach grund farbe wählen, zur nut Weiss & Schwarz)

Hier ein Tutorial dazu:
http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/textures_cracks.shtml


----------



## nanda (8. Februar 2002)

bei dem prog xenofex von alien skin ist der filter "baked earth" dabei.
http://showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/fyi_xeno.htm 

ein tut für reines ps ist mir leider noch nicht begegnet.


----------

